# How to export outlook emails (.pst) into hotmail account



## jaiyaganesh (Nov 25, 2010)

hi folks,

I recently installed MS Office and i configured my MS outlook to receive emails from my hotmail account. It downloaded all the mails from my hotmail inbox and stored it in my computer as a .pst file removing all mails from my hotmail inbox, but now when i tried to export all these mails again to hotmail inbox i do not have any clue as to what I should do now. I am afraid if there are no ways to resolve this issue, Please put forth your suggestions. Thank you guys ! have a good day


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

heres the system requirements for office 2010
http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ee624351.aspx
will work on 32bit XP Sp3 and 256MB but 512MB recommended


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Drag the emails back into the hotmail inbox
Click *Send/Receive* to resync the folders


----------



## jaiyaganesh (Nov 25, 2010)

TheOutcaste said:


> Drag the emails back into the hotmail inbox
> Click *Send/Receive* to resync the folders


how could I drag all the emails back to hotmail inbox. the mails which were in hotmail server totally got downloaded into my system and if i click on send/receive its transferring all the new mails from my hotmail inbox to outlook inbox. 
(theoutcaste) - do we have any options in outlook to put back all the emails from outlook inbox into hotmail?


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

How did you configure Outlook to access your hotmail account? Are you using the Microsoft Office Outlook Connector, or did you configure Outlook for Pop3 access?
Click *Tools | Account Settings*, does your hotmail account show as MAPI or POP/SMTP?

If you set it up as Pop3, the only way to get them back on the server is to email (forward) them to your hotmail account. You'd also need to configure Outlook to leave a copy of all emails on the Server:
*Tools | Account Settings*, *Change*, *More Settings*, *Advanced* tab.

If you are using the Outlook Connector, Outlook does not remove anything from the hotmail server, it only stores a copy onto the PC. Whatever is in the hotmail inbox in Outlook is still on the hotmail Server, and accessible via the web interface.
To remove them, you have to delete them, or drag them to another folder.


----------

